# Preferences not working



## Sgrove20 (Mar 22, 2020)

My preferences does show uber eats as an option. How do I fix this?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Sgrove20 said:


> My preferences does show uber eats as an option. How do I fix this?


I had this problem and went to the GL hub. Lady there fixed it in 30 secs. The hub is closed so rather wait for it to open or call Uber driver support.

Be prepared however to explain the problem 20 times to 20 different reps if you call support :rollseyes:


----------



## HectorB (Mar 22, 2018)

Support fixed it when I had the same problem.


----------



## Sgrove20 (Mar 22, 2020)

HectorB said:


> Support fixed it when I had the same problem.


You had to call in?


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

I had EATs removed as an option. Pretty sure a call to support could put it back. But I won’t be making that call. Good luck.


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

I just turned mine off all the time, Uber turned it back on occasionally. If you have any status with Uber you get time and direction, that information is different if it’s an Uber eats order, so you can just decline the request.

I think I will never do another Uber eats order, but I don’t have them remove it just in case.


----------

